# Creative X-fi [Solved] still need lirc help though

## ericxx2005

My A7n8x-deluxe just fried, and now I have a shuttle motherboard, which doesn't have coaxial digital out for audio.  I figured it would be a good time to buy a decent sound card.  I'm about 20 minutes from buying the Creative X-fi, but I'm not sure where the compatibility stands as of now.  I'm okay with waiting for a lot of the features to be implemented later on, but I want at least audio to work now, and hopefully digital out.  Anyone have any experience with one yet, or know if it even works atm?Last edited by ericxx2005 on Fri Oct 14, 2005 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cinder6

Unfortunately, it would appear there is no support yet, but should be available soon.

----------

## ericxx2005

Damn.  Any other recommendations?  I see audigy/audigy2 recommended a lot.  What about the audigy4 series?  It only needs to be for games/music, but I prefer the music quality to be top-notch.  I might hold off for a couple of more weeks before buying it though.

----------

## ericxx2005

I got impatient and bought the audigy 2 zs platinum (it was on sale for $90 anyways).  Sounds a lot better then the via82xx chipset.  I'm trying to get lirc working for the remote though.  Thanks for the help.

----------

## Cinder6

I have the same card you just got, and I love it.  Can't go wrong with it.

----------

## ericxx2005

I'm having a much harder time getting lirc to work then I suspected.  So far, cat /dev/lirc/0 shows nothing when the remote buttons are pressed.  I followed the how-to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364624-highlight-lirc+howto.html with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=livedrive_midi", and followed the howto up to step 3, but no go.  Is yours working atm?  Can you give me a link to what you followed or give me some steps?

----------

## ericxx2005

Nevermind, I got it working, just needed to edit /etc/conf.d/lircd.  Thanks for the help Cinder!  This card rocks!

----------

## Cinder6

Hey...I never got lirc working.  Mind showing me what you did?   :Wink: 

----------

## ericxx2005

First

```
nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

add

```
LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=livedrive_midi"
```

save, close.

```
emerge lirc
```

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/lircd
```

change the default line to:

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/snd/midiC0D1 -H livedrive_midi"
```

save, close.

Add lircd to default runlevel

```
rc-update add lircd default
```

start lircd

```
/etc/init.d/lircd start
```

change permission of sensor device

```
chmod 777 /dev/lirc/0
```

NOTE: use the permissions you need

make a symlink (I don't know why, but I needed this)

```
ln -s /dev/lirc/0 /dev/lirc0
```

goto http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/ , and find your remote, (if it's the rm-1500 it's there under creative).  cp this file to /etc/lircd.conf

```
cp RM-1500 /etc/lircd.conf
```

restart lircd

```
/etc/init.d/lircd restart
```

load the modules for the sensor

```
modprobe lirc_dev

modprobe lirc_serial
```

at this point you should be able to type "irw", then it will capture any buttons on the remote you press.

Let me know if this works, or if there's any steps i missed.

----------

## Cinder6

Dang...looks like my kernel (nitro-sources) doesn't have lirc!  The maintainer might include it in the next release, which I can only hope will be soon.  Gonna still fiddle with this, and see if I can get it working.  Thanks for your help so far!

----------

## Cinder6

Okay, I have a kernel with Lirc now, and I decided to try this again.  I just have one problem:  I don't have /dev/lirc/0...

----------

